# Changement d'adresse IP



## Capoblanco (13 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Lorsque l'adresse IP n'a pas été modifiée, avec un PC, on peut exécuter une commande pour forcer celui-ci à la renouveler.
Est-ce posssible avec un Mac? Quelle commande?

Merci,

Capoblanco
iMac 20" Intel Dual Core


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2007)

le bail dhcp ?


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2007)

je crois crois qu'il veut faire l'&#233;quivalent d'un

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> le bail dhcp ?


 

pfff, pour une fois que je savais un truc... Je voulais le dire, mais j'ai pas osé, de peur que ça soit pas ça... :rose:


----------



## alex.sc (13 Mars 2007)

Menu pomme / configuration r&#233;seau / pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau s&#233;lectionne ton interface r&#233;seau (Airport ou Ethernet) puis dans TCP IP clique sur Renouveler Bail DHCP


----------



## Capoblanco (13 Mars 2007)

Merci!


----------



## absolut79 (24 Mai 2010)

Oy les gens,

Je souhaiterai regarder des vidéos sur le site de la Fox mais à cause de mon adresse IP française, ils refusent donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider pour changer mon adresse ce serait bien cool. 
D'avance, merci


----------

